# Google Suchergebnisse Vorschau anzeigen



## Rybio (30. März 2016)

Hallo,
kennt ihr das... man googlet etwas und es wird in blau die Überschrift angezeigt, in grün der Link und in schwarz ein Vorschautext und genau in diesem Text steht das, was ich suche. Nur wie komme ich dahin?
Wenn ich auf den Link klicke, lande ich irgendwo auf der Seite, keine Spur vom Vorschautext.

Hat jemand ne Idee? Das macht mich kirre...


----------



## Goldini50 (31. März 2016)

Diesen Vorschautext markieren - > Kopieren -> Seite betreten - > Strg+F -> Kopierten Text einfügen -> Fertig 
Ob es noch einen anderen Weg gibt weiß ich nicht, da der Vorschautext sich irgendwo auf der Seite befindet und nicht unbedingt immer in der 1. Zeile .

So mach ich es halt immer ....


----------



## Rybio (1. April 2016)

Funktioniert leider nicht, hab es ausprobiert... Markierst du den ganzen Text? Bei mir hat das nur mit einem Wort geklappt und das kam öfter vor^^


----------



## Goldini50 (1. April 2016)

Ja klar, den ganzen Text, die Chance ist ziemlich gering das die beiden Sätze genauso nochmal vorhanden sind


----------



## pabloescobanjo (3. September 2019)

So, extra mal schnell angemeldet um zu antworten  
(könnte ja mal jemandem helfen, auch wenn die Frage schon Ewigkeiten alt is...) 

Das Problem ist, dass Google den Text der Seite auf seinen eigenen Servern speichert und sich der tatsächliche Inhalt zum Zeitpunkt deiner Suchanfrage 
inzwschen geändert hat, Google also nur noch der veraltete Inhalt bekannt ist (wird immer nur dann aktualisiert, wenn der "Crawler" der Suchmaschine, 
der das Internet nach Seiten und Seiteninhalten abgrast, wieder mal "zufällig" vorbeikommt).
Somit bekommst du blöderweise was in der Vorschau angezeigt, was dich vielleicht interessiert, aber inzwischen gelöscht, geändert oder verschoben wurde.

Zum Glück gibt es da aber noch die Wayback-Maschine: auf Internet Archive: Digital Library of Free & Borrowable Books, Movies, Music & Wayback Machine kann man zu den meisten Webseiten auf verschiedene Snapshots zugreifen.
Die haben halt auch ihren Crawler, der das Internet abgrast und dabei bei jedem "Vorbeikommen" alle Unterseiten etc. runterlädt, abspeichert und noch so nett ist, uns alles zur Verfügung zu stellen. Dazu kannst du jeden Tag+Zeitpunkt, an dem ein Snapshot aufgezeichnet wurde, im Kalender anklicken und in sentimentaler Nostalgie auf der Seite stöbern  (Funktionen gehen in der Regel nicht mehr - z.B. seiteninterne-Suchfunktionen etc.)

Leider haben solche Wayback-Maschinen (ebenso wie der Google-Cache etc.) auch ihre Kehrseite: Unerwünschte Seiteninhalte, Fakenews, Texte & Bilder, die deinem Ruf erheblichen Schaden anrichten können, sind kaum noch aus dem Internet wegzubekommen (nur unter dem sehr großen Aufwand, dass man sich für einen einzigen Inhalt an viele Seitenbetreiber wendet und ggf. rechtlich vorgeht). 
Zumindest aber garantiert dir die neue EU-Datenschutzgrundverordnung (2018), dass du in so einem Problemfall ein Recht darauf hast, dass die Seiten-Betreiber Inhalte mit deiner Person löschen müsen (schwierig wird's halt, wenn die außerhalb der EU sind). 

Ich hoffe das konnte helfen!

Viele Grüße,
Banjo


----------

